# Bit of a chest rig



## Mac_NZ (Feb 5, 2015)

So today is Waitangi Day here in NZ when we celebrate the founding of the nation, blah blah fucking blah.

I figure what better way to celebrate the occasion and cultural diversity in general than to make a chest rig for a JTAC to aid him in slaying people who wear laundry on their heads.

I'm basically going to post the stages of building something like a chest rig up as I make it because it may interest some people and by some I mean 1 more than me.

So without further ado let's get sewing...

Does that last bit read as gay as it sounds?

@CDG


----------



## Mac_NZ (Feb 5, 2015)

So this is the pattern pieces.  I'm uploading images from my phone and typing on a computer to speed this process up.  This chest rig is going to have four isolated magazine cells centrally, 4 rows of 2 columns of PALS/MOLLE on each side, a velcro access internal pocket, a low profile harness and an armor interface kit.  

I've cheated and made the Nalgene/Utility pouches earlier, I'll aslo be making a couple of pistol magazine pouches for a leatherman etc and 2 M18 smoke generator pouches and the piece de resistans will be a fold down pouch for a screen.  In the magazine pouches I am using ESSTAC's excellent KYWI kydex inserts to give CDG mag changes so blindingly fast Wyatt 'fucking Earp will offer to give him a handy after seeing his blinding speed.


----------



## CDG (Feb 5, 2015)

Fuck yeah.  Can't wait to see the finished product!


----------



## Mac_NZ (Feb 5, 2015)

Here is the main panel with the pocket hook/loop fitted and the loop to keep the KYWIs in position. The side release latches you see are for the harness to connect to.  All the tabs have a 42 stitch bartack in them going with the direction force will be applied.

The 3/4" webbing tabs you see peeking out from behind the 2" loop velcro are for shockcord tabs to be applied to give another form of retention if it's needed.

I've gone with 1000d solution dyed Cordura for the main body and magazine cells as they take a hiding.  

For those interested im using #92 nylon bonded thread from A&E with 7 stitches per inch.  I use #69 on the bar tacker.

And now coffee, pretack all the PALS webbing down and then an orgy of bartacking.


----------



## Mac_NZ (Feb 5, 2015)

And now it's starting to look like a chest rig.  Bartacks in, cells sewn down and closed up.

The buckles on the side are the split bar repair kind, I'll show you why later.  The vertical attachment points come out of the front half of the envelope that forms the main body, dont ever put them on the back if you make oneof these, your chest rig will open along the velcro because of the weight and look like shit, I learnt this the hard way so you don't have to


----------



## AWP (Feb 5, 2015)

That looks pretty awesome even if half of those posts aren't written in english... "#75 unobtanium thread triple sewed with a full frontal whargarbl"


----------



## Mac_NZ (Feb 5, 2015)

Harness complete (2" webbing wrapped in 500d Cordura) and the armor kit is there too.  The QASM buckles bt the harness thread onto your carrier on the upper chest.  The buckles off to the side mount to the sides or rear and it lets you clip the chest rig straigh on/off your plate carrier.  Just a different way of doing what a few other companies are doing.

The QASM verical adaptors are licensed from my buddy Chris at Downrange Gear who is a Marine and actually quite smart, who would have thunk it.

Now for some pouches.


----------



## CDG (Feb 5, 2015)

Goddamn.  It looks great M!!!!!


----------



## pardus (Feb 5, 2015)

Waitangi day is celebrated?


----------



## SpitfireV (Feb 5, 2015)

pardus said:


> Waitangi day is celebrated?



Well I'm watching an NHL game. Does that count? Must do.


----------



## Mac_NZ (Feb 5, 2015)

The tablet pouch, this one was a bit trickier.  All I had was some dimensions and no photo but being an Infantryman I'm used to being let down by the Air Force so I pressed on 

Lightly padded with closed cell foam, ReClear sleeve for the tablet to slide into and it secures in the front with a QASM buckle, paracord adjusters on the sides to set the level it opens to.

I have no idea what this is actually for but suspect I may have revolutionised masturbation in the US Air Force.


----------



## DA SWO (Feb 5, 2015)

Mac_NZ said:


> View attachment 12541 View attachment 12542 View attachment 12543 View attachment 12544
> 
> The tablet pouch, this one was a bit trickier.  All I had was some dimensions and no photo but being an Infantryman I'm used to being let down by the Air Force so I pressed on
> 
> ...


Nice of you to include Gay Porn for him.  
I may ask for a similar computer pouch.  Need to get dimensions first.


----------



## CDG (Feb 5, 2015)

Mac_NZ said:


> The tablet pouch, this one was a bit trickier.  All I had was some dimensions and no photo but being an Infantryman I'm used to being let down by the Air Force so I pressed on



Lol.  I tried finding pictures, but I came up empty.  It looks like it'll work great.


----------



## RackMaster (Feb 5, 2015)

DA SWO said:


> Nice of you to include Gay Porn for him.
> I may ask for a similar computer pouch.  Need to get dimensions first.



Well if it's one thing other than sheep those Kiwis know, it's gay porn.


----------



## Mac_NZ (Feb 5, 2015)




----------



## Mac_NZ (Feb 5, 2015)

And lucky last, job done.

For people's interest the time stamps are indicative of the time it takes to make each component.  As you can all now see it's not like Legos.

No children were harmed in the making of this chest rig.
This chest rig was brought to you by Boon's Mom, what a woman.


----------



## x SF med (Feb 5, 2015)

It looks like you are using different dye lots of the materials....  shabby work. :-"  I thought you were somewhat skilled in this shit.:wall:

You may have to send it to me to break.


----------



## fox1371 (Feb 6, 2015)

Mac, I may put in a request for some custom pouches!  I'm liking your work.


----------



## Mac_NZ (Feb 6, 2015)

x SF med said:


> It looks like you are using different dye lots of the materials....  shabby work. :-"



The Troll is sharp of eye which is quite frankly surprising considering his age and the years of chronic masturbation.

Naglenes were made with 500d which was recovered from a batch of Plymer Vertis (long story but the license on it precluded us using it we found out after the mill sold it) and the rest is good old Brockwood mills.


----------



## digrar (Feb 6, 2015)

Now if you can just rip up one of these, there are PJs out there who need some extra room for their hair care products.


----------



## x SF med (Feb 6, 2015)

Mac_NZ said:


> The Troll is sharp of eye which is quite frankly surprising considering his age and the years of chronic masturbation.
> 
> Naglenes were made with 500d which was recovered from a batch of Plymer Vertis (long story but the license on it precluded us using it we found out after the mill sold it) and the rest is good old Brockwood mills.



sez the guy who sizes his pouches for gay porn................:wall:


----------



## 8654Maine (Feb 7, 2015)

Any suggestion for pouches or a chest rig that is more surreptitious or doesn't scream, "hey look at me"?


----------



## fox1371 (Feb 7, 2015)

8654Maine said:


> Any suggestion for pouches or a chest rig that is more surreptitious or doesn't scream, "hey look at me"?


It seems to be the normal "low-pro" setup nowadays is running everything on a belt, slick low pro vest and a cover shirt.


----------



## Mac_NZ (Feb 7, 2015)

8654Maine said:


> Any suggestion for pouches or a chest rig that is more surreptitious or doesn't scream, "hey look at me"?



Put it on the sides/belt and have a good coat or shirt.  I've done a few kits for Cops and CP blokes that consisted of a mesh harness/suspenders coming down to side panels that anchored on the belt so it wouldn't move around.


----------

